# Duck Eggs not hatching



## goingoatshowin (May 2, 2014)

So last April i got some ducks so Iv had them over a year now. i have 2 girls 2 boys but no eggs have hatched. 
They layed them all last spring and summer but they wernt brody (sp?) 
Well a little over a month ago one of my girls layed a nest of about 16 and she sat on them almost all the time. Why would they have not hatched? 
PS i only have 1 girl not the other died earlier this week.


----------



## goingoatshowin (May 2, 2014)

Bump. Anyone?

Today she was sitting in her eggs why would she still be sitting on them?


----------

